# anyone in or near blackwood



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

possibly do me a favour please


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

hi what do you need Peter?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

theres a fella selling a stereo for the truck mine got pinched a few weeks back 
but I think hes keen on selling it only £25 but will do for my truck .
how far from there are you


----------

